# Username change?



## Nelson_R32 (Jul 2, 2004)

How would I go about getting my username changed to nelson_r32 ? 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Nelson_Wilbury said:


> How would I go about getting my username changed to nelson_r32 ? 8)


 Drop kmpowell a p/m he should sort it out for you,


----------

